

Tipu Sultan’s dream book - lermontov
http://britishlibrary.typepad.co.uk/asian-and-african/2015/06/tipu-sultans-dream-book-io-islamic-3563.html

======
joosters
This is the Tipu Sultan who had this fantastic device built for him:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipu%27s_Tiger](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tipu%27s_Tiger)

It's on display in the V&A in London.

------
swatkat
Tipu Sultan is also known for using iron rockets in wars:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mysorean_rockets](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mysorean_rockets)

@enupten, Your posts seem be shadowbanned, visible only if 'show dead' is
enabled.

